# Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?



## derLordselbst (1. August 2009)

*Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Hallochen!

In meinen Freundeskreis grassiert gerade die Lenkrad-Sucht: 
Alle haben plötzlich wieder Lenkräder gekauft. 

Daher meine Frage, da ich bei dem Thema überhaupt nicht mehr up to date bin:

Welche Rennspiele taugen als Multiplayer-Games:

Ich mag durchaus auch Arcade-Racer, Computergegner dürfen (sollten) dabei sein, Polizei wie bei Most Wanted wäre schön und Colin McRae 2 habe ich gemocht. Schön wären Rückspiegel und eine brauchbare Grafik.

Ein No Go ist das Rennen gegen Shadow-Wagen, die man nicht berühren kann.


Danke schon mal im Voraus für Eure Tipps.


----------



## feivel (1. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

ich fand flatout 3 sehr geil, fällt mehr in die arcade racer, schöne crashs, mochte die grafik. Lenkradsteuerung: keine ahnung ich hab mit gamepad und tastatur aber schon sehr schön spielen können


----------



## MSPCFreak (1. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Race Driver Grid ist auch geil!


----------



## derLordselbst (1. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Wäre toll, wenn Ihr auch ein paar Details zu den Multiplayer-Möglichkeiten schreiben könnt:

Wieviele Spieler, LAN oder nur über Internet, welche Modi.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## MSPCFreak (1. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

RDG: Internet & Lan. Drrift, 24h Rennen, alles mögliche. Immer so 30 Spieler in einer Lobby


----------



## TMX (1. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Vielleicht Trackmania Nations Forever? Vorteil: Freeware

Zum Multiplayer weiß ich leider nichts genaues, Rennspiele werden bei uns nicht im MP gespielt.


----------



## feivel (1. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*



TMX schrieb:


> Vielleicht Trackmania Nations Forever? Vorteil: Freeware
> 
> Zum Multiplayer weiß ich leider nichts genaues, Rennspiele werden bei uns nicht im MP gespielt.




da berühren sich die autos allerdings nicht, das war doch nicht gewünscht 

* Multiplayer-Modus  [Bearbeiten]*

 Im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger verfügt *FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage* nicht über einen LAN-Modus, sondern nur über einen Internet-Modus. Über die Microsoft Live-Plattform können sich im Internet bis zu 8 Spieler in einer Partie messen, dabei stehen alle Herausforderungen aus den Einzelspieler-Modi zur Auswahl.


habs immer nur alleine gespielt.aber die vorgänger wären auch gut, wenns lanmodus sein soll


----------



## derLordselbst (1. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

@Feivel:
Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Zumindest für 4-6 Leute dürfte auch meine Internetverbindung schnell genug sein, je nachdem wie gelungen das Netzwerkmodul im Spiel ist.

@MSPCFreak:
Das werde ich mir auch mal besorgen. Danke für die Ergänzung.


Warum habe ich nur die Rolle des Spielertesters für meine LAN-Gruppe übernommen? .....


----------



## der_flamur (1. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> *Immer so 30 Spieler in einer Lobby*...



HÄ?? Hab ich da was verpasst??


----------



## david430 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

trackmania mit gamepad: gut
mit lenkrad: ein witz^^ 
kauf dir grid, das ist im multiplayer übelst geil und mit lenkrad bockt sichs auch richtig, auch wenns eher arcade ist aber das macht ja nix 
und wenn nur harcore simulator fahrer, dann eben gtr und gtr evolution, richtig simulation aber halt "ranzige" grafik...


----------



## Mister HighSetting (1. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Ich kann noch Crashday empfehlen, da rummsts noch mehr als in Flatout 
Ich glaub 6 Spieler LAN ,ist nicht besonders viel aber es macht viel Gaudi
Und die Grafik ist auch nicht die schlechteste (aber nicht zu vergleichen mit zb. GRID) Aber ob Lenkrad geht weiß ich nicht, hab keins, glaub aber schon einfach mal Googln


----------



## derLordselbst (2. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Crashday hört sich genau passend an, 6 Spieler reichen auch völlig.  Danke für den Tipp. Ich lade mir gerade schon die Demo runter.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (2. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Ich weiß nicht ob die Demo Multiplayertauglich ist (oder willst du nur mal schauen wie das Spiel überhaupt ist?) Ich weiß nur noch das die Demo auf 50 Starts begrenzt ist und nur 2 Strecken hatte. Aber teuer ist es auch nicht, glaub 10€ bei Mediamarkt. Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## Mister HighSetting (2. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Ich hab noch mal gegooglt, mann kann sogar zu 8 Multiplayer spielen...


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

bei grid kanns auch schön rumpeln^^


----------



## derLordselbst (2. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Danke schon mal für die vielen Anregungen. 

Crashday habe ich wolhl wieder gecancelt, da gefällt mir die Steuerung nicht und das Geballere.

Grid wird wohl etwas Einarbeitung fordern, bei meinen ersten Versuchen habe ich doch gemerkt, wie sehr ich aus der Übung bin.

Evtl. wird Colin McRae Dirt 2, das hört sich ganz vielversprechend an.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (2. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Da musst du aber noch ein ganzes stück warten den für den PC erscheint DIRT2 später weil sie das mit Direct X11 rausbringen wollen,nur noch ein Tipp
bei Crashday kann mann die Waffen abstellen


----------



## derLordselbst (2. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Das Problem sind weniger die Waffen als die Steuerung. Mit Lenkrad fühlt sich einfach "falsch" an.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (2. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Stimmt schon die Steuerung ist alles andere als realistisch ,aber das soll sie bei diesem Game ja auch nicht sein. Ich hatte mit Gamepad keine Propleme


----------



## spritzer (14. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Trackmania ist das beste Multiplayer rennspiel


----------



## Lexx (14. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

und - wenns ein bissl anspruchsvoller sein darf:

Live for Speed


----------



## derLordselbst (14. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Oh, da muss man realistisch sein: Zu viel mehr als Arcade reicht es im Moment bei mir nicht.^^

Ich werde wohl entspannt auf Dirt 2 warten und mir das erst mal anschauen. Aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## iceman650 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Trackmania Nations Forever: mit gamepad und tasta einfach göttlich, braucht aber übung und ist nicht ganz einfach. aber wenn du es auf ein bestimmtes level fahrerisch geschafft hast ist es göttlich...


----------



## Arcole (2. September 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Haste schon mal Need for Speed Most Wanted getestet?,im Lan geh`n leider nur max.4 aber Online tanzt der Bär


----------



## derLordselbst (3. September 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Need for Speed habe ich schon mal gespielt, aber da war noch nichts online los. Das werde ich nochmal testen. 

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Fr33dom (3. September 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Wir haben immer NfS gespielt: Erst Porsche, dann später Hot Pursuit 2, aber das lustigste war immer NfS Underground Drag Race mit LAN-Mod.

( Das Spiel hatte keinen LAN-Modus, der wurde mit Mod nachgeliefert. Es können nur 4 Leute im LAN spielen, aber wir waren zu 5. Also haben wir immer auf die Tasten gehämmert und gehofft das wir dabei waren und dadurch kam eine zusätzliche Wettstreitkomponente hinzu. ?


----------



## perforierer (3. September 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

@derLordselbst: Thread ist ja schon etwas älter, dennoch meine Gedanken dazu, weil ich oft mit 6-8 Leuten auf ner Privatlan spiele. Und wir spielen in letzter Zeit dort Shooter und Rennspiele und haben einiges getestet... 

Die beiden besten Lanspiele imho sind:

- Racedriver Grid
- Flatout 2

Beide funzen unkompliziert im Lan und machen super Spaß. Flatout 2 ist halt ein übertriebener und einfacher Spaß. Grid ist anspruchsvoller. Ne tolle Mischung.

Lustig und auch mal was anderes ist "Pure", aber das nervt bissi wegen den Ladezeiten und manchmal ist der Multiplayer instabil.

Übrigens: Ich persönlich finde Dirt viel schwerer zu fahren als Grid, wegen der Rallystrecken. Wenn Du schon Bedenken gegen Grid hast, weil man üben muss, dann erst recht bei Dirt. 

Ich würde die oben genannten Games nehmen. Flatout 2 kostet in der Pyramide nur 10 Euro. Ist es total wert.


----------



## DrSin (3. September 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Jetzt wo du das sagst... 
Underground 1 & 2 waren im Lan (leider nur per Mod) göttlich!

Most Wanted macht dank Bullizei auch gut Laune, aber gegen GRiD kommt im Lan nicht viel an.

Dirt 2 wird bestimmt auch sehr interessant, und die, die Grid kennen werden sich denk ich mal schnell zurecht finden, basieren ja beide auf einer Engine.


----------



## derLordselbst (3. September 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Most Wanted habe ich genau einmal im LAN angespielt. Da fehlten die Computer-Gegner und die Polizei. 

Habe ich das nur übersehen oder wurde das nachgepatcht? 

Racedriver Grid werde auf jeden Fall mal ausführlich testen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. September 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

GR: GRID ist einfach nur geil im LAN.
alle karren+strecken kann man da fahrn, gute Grafik und Schadensmodell.


----------



## perforierer (9. September 2009)

*AW: Das beste Rennspiel für Multiplayer?*

Grid ist schon klasse im Lan. Nur ein bissi wenig Strecken. Und ich würde gerne selbst entscheiden, mit welchen Wagen auf welcher Strecke ich fahren kann. Man kann ja leider nur die vorgefertigten Events aussuchen. Find ich bissi schade.


----------

